# Help with 1 letter



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I need some help with one letter 
The software and my Brother machine will not allow me to make it big enough 
I need the letter M in a Athletic font that will go on a beanie 2.25 - 2.5 inches tall 
PES file please 
Larry


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Your machine may not be capable of a satin stitch that wide... have you tried a tatami (fill) stitch instead?


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Tried the fill stitch file and doesn't look good on the beanie 
anyone else have something I can try


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

hey Larry, send the image my way : [email protected]. . i'll set it up for 3mm 3d foam for ya ~


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the offer Rick , but this has to be on a beanie and on the cheep $ 
If I can't find a good M to sew I will turn the job away 
Larry


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

sandhopper2 said:


> Thanks for the offer Rick , but this has to be on a beanie and on the cheep $
> If I can't find a good M to sew I will turn the job away
> Larry


I was going to do it for free. plus I have a pr-1000 which is basically same as yours. send me the image and the dimensions. instructions if needed like 3d foam, flat, and fills. the distance of a satin (before it breaks) is half a inch.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Rick 
Not sure what else to say or send 
All I need is a letter M that is athletic font satin stitch 2.25 - 2.5 in tall for a Knit beanie
Larry


----------



## beenprinted (Sep 8, 2013)

this is just a satin stitch M, setup 2.5h x2.25w.. 
it stiches a zigzag base with a M @1mm Density... then a top layer M with a larger pull compensation and density @ .4mm 

it's about 2500stitches


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

beenprinted said:


> this is just a satin stitch M, setup 2.5h x2.25w..
> it stiches a zigzag base with a M @1mm Density... then a top layer M with a larger pull compensation and density @ .4mm
> 
> it's about 2500stitches


Thanks , this looks like what I need but when I down load this it does not give it all to me 
can you try and post this again 
Larry


----------



## beenprinted (Sep 8, 2013)

weird i can try emailing it if this doesn't work when you unzip it

Ben

[email protected]


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ben I sent you an e mail 
I still can't get this to sew out the whole design , and when I look at it with My editor it only shows part of the top satin stitches


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

OK, so why wouldn't you spend $15.00 and have it digitized the way you want it?


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I did not say any where that I would not pay 
I bought a digitized font set and it was not good 
So don't want tp waste more on this , I need to get my new software purchased so I can do this myself 
I was a user of SEU when it was free now moving on to Embird as soon as I get the funds


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Larry, don't take offense. None wa meant.
You've tried and can't get what you need. You have a customer who you have to take care of. How much time have you spent on this? You've had people trying to help you and you're not getting it done. There comes a point where we all have to do whatever it takes to satisfy and hopefully keep our customers.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I did not take offense , just stating 
what I have tried 
Not sure if this can be done and look right 
That is why I was hoping that Ben had it correct as parts of what i could see looked good 
Larry


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you Ben 
the last file you sent via e mail works good 
If you need a something I can help with just ask 
Larry


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the help , I will try all the suggestions


----------



## onepelagic (Dec 26, 2007)

I often use an outline instead of a filled in letter....

the satins do not get too wide & looks nice...

Lou


----------

